# what do i do?



## ddvw123abc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello im back from before my ooth finaly hatched  ok im thinking about buying a some praying mantis's like Orchids, Africans, ect,ect and if i get a male and a female and mate them and the egg cases hatch can i mate praying mantises from the same egg case with each other? It wont cause the babies to be deformed will it? And what do i do with the extra babies? Should i wait till they die out or should i give them to people on the forum for free?ect,ect


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey welcome back! It doesn't matter their not like humans that will get deformed babies if the relative marries relative.


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2007)

Mate em all you want. No issues.


----------



## ddvw123abc (Jun 11, 2007)

k thx


----------

